# The Lion King DVD: Best of the year!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

To anyone who likes this movie and does not have the DVD, get it now! This is probably the best authored DVD I have seen this year. The picture quality is one of the best on the DVD format. Colors are perfect, rich and clean with no edge enhancement. 

On the sound side, they give you two choices. The original 5.1 DD mix or the new "home theater" mix. Forget about the original mix. The home theater mix will blow you away. They guy who did the original mix from 1994 went back to the studio and did the new remix. He wanted to be much more aggressive than the original because "Dolby Digital was fairly new back then". 

The new mix is definitely demo material and will test your home theater system to its limits (no kidding!). Oh, and you will love the new subwoofer track. It shakes the whole house!

As much as I am disappointed with Disney over these past few years, this release sets a new standard. Buy it now!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay then...I just bought it at DVD empire on your say-so. It better be good. 

In reality I was looking at getting this release anyway. Your rave pushed me over the edge. I'll let you know next week what I think. I'm having it shipped "standard" so it's going to be a while before I see it.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TNGTony said:


> Okay then...I just bought it at DVD empire on your say-so. It better be good.
> 
> In reality I was looking at getting this release anyway. Your rave pushed me over the edge. I'll let you know next week what I think. I'm having it shipped "standard" so it's going to be a while before I see it.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Tony. I guarantee you will love it. I saw the movie in the IMAX and actually enjoyed it more on DVD. The sound it much more dynamic.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Yep, I agree with the DVD over IMAX but for different reasons. At least with the DVD my kid didn't get motion sickness and :barf: 

This was a great version and the kids really like the interactive games (jeep ride and boat ride) on the extras CD. Haven't had a chance to go through everything but it definitely is well put together. Nice to have both the Special Edition and Theatrical version of the movie on the same DVD.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

My sub usually shakes the house without bottoming out, but there was a thump near the beginning of The Lion King that bottomed out my sub, I would love to know how low that puppy went!


----------

